# حدث معي بالفعل - أطرف حدثين حدثوا معي في الواقع



## aymonded (7 مايو 2012)

سلام لكم يا أجمل إخوة أحباء​أحببت أتشارك معكم في هذا القسم، لا لكي أكتب نكته من تأليفي ولا لكي أكتب نقلاً عن أحد، ولكني أكتب حدثين حدثوا معي بالفعل في منتدى مسئول عنه، والحدث الطريف الأول، حدث بعدما ظللت فترة ليست بقليلة وأنا أجمع بعض الموضوعات عن بعض المشاكل الطبية، وأيضاً عن الأعشاب الطبية وأكتبها بقدر الإمكان بتدقيق، وكعادتي كنت أكتبها ما عدا طريقة الاستخدام لكي لا يستخدمها أحد بدون استشارة طبيب، وفي يوم من الأيام وأنا كالعادة داخل المنتدى أتفقده وأرى الأحوال فيه، وايضاً لأكتب موضوع جديد، وجدت رسالة من أحد الأشخاص يسألني علاجاً لمرضه، وأن أكتب له وصفه خاصة لأن عنده الكبد ويحتاج علاج، فحاولت أن أشرح له أني لست بطبيب، فقال لي [ لو كنت لست طبيب فكيف تكتب عن الأعشاب بهذه الدقة وبعض الموضوعات الطبية ]، فقلت له [ لا دقة ولا شيء من مثل هذا القبيل، أنا مجرد باحث فقط على النت وفي بعض الكتب الطبية التي كتبها أطباء، وأهوى القراءة والبحث، ولكن هذا لا يكفي إطلاقاً لأستطيع أن أقدم لأحد وصفة أو حتى نصيحة طبية ]، فاعتقد أني اتملص من خدمته واتهرب منه وقال لي: [ أنتم كده يا خدام النت، دايماً تبخلوا على الآخرين بالخدمة الحقيقية وتقدموا مساعدة حقيقية ]، وانا فضلت أقول له: [ سامحني لو عايز تروح لطبيب مختص ابحث لك عنه، أنا تحت أمرك فعلاً، لكن لا أستطيع أن اقدم لك وصفة ولا دواء ]، فقال لي: [ اوصف لي عيادتك وانا آجي أقطع تذكرة واكشف حتى لو عايز كشف مستعجل أن كان الموضوع موضوع فلوس ] ....

ههههههههههه، عموماً قعدت ابعت له رسالة ويبعت لي رسالة، واحاول افهمه بكل الطرق، أن الموضوع مش موضوع فلوس ولا عيادة ولا غيره،  الموضوع أني لست طبيب، وقلت له [ يعني أكتب لك وصفه تصيبك بضرر أو تموت بسببي علشان تصدق أني لست طبيب ولا أفهم في الطب وعلاج الأمراض شيء على الإطلاق ]، ومافيش فايده طبعاً، سابني في الآخر وهو بيدعي عليا لأني رافض أساعده واعطيه وصفة طبية أو دواء يمشي عليه !!! 
___________

الموقف الطريف الثاني: دخل شخص المنتدى يظهر علشان يعاكس، ولما رأى اسمي ظن أني آنسة ههههههههههههه، فبتدأ يرسل خطابات عجيبة يشرح قد ايه هو وحيد ويحتاج لحد يسمع له.. الخ، أنا في البداية ظننت انه بيدور على إرشاد ما في موضوع ما أو هناك مشكلة عايز يتكلم فيها، فارسلت له رسالة رداً على كلامه، وقلت له في بدايتها أخي الحبيب وكملت الرسالة على أساس أني أُريد اسمع المشكلة واقدم له أي مساعدة ممكنه، هههههههههه فوجدته بيقول: [ ليه تقولي أخي الحبيب خليها الحبيب من غير أخي... الخ ] هههههههههههههه، فقلت له يظهر الاسم أنت قريته غلط حاول تدقق فيه وانا مدير المنتدى وباعتذر لأن بهذه الطريقة لا استطيع أن اقبلك معنا هنا .... هههههههههههههه، طبعاً هو مش دخل تاني خالص ولا حاول حتى الاشتراك، عموماً ده حدث غريب بصراحة اندهشت منه، لأن يظهر بيجي حوَّل لبعض الناس ويقروا الأسماء غلط هههههههههه...
________________

الحدث الثالث والأطرف، أن هناك بنت عاكستني وظلت تحاول معي تعلن أنها تحبني وتريد الاقتران بي، ههههههههههههه، حاولت افهمها أني في عمر والدها ولم تقتنع، المهم في الآخر اكتشف صدفة وانا في بيت أحد الأصدقاء مين هي البنت اللي بتعاكسني وطلعت في الآخر بنت أحد أصدقائي وهي في سن 14 سنة مع انها كانت مفهماني أن عندها 21 سنة، ولم تكن تعرف اسمي في النت، هههههههههه، ولما شوفت اسمي على الجهاز عندها وانا باصلحة فقلت لها مين ده يا ترى، فقلت لي على انفراد (لأنها لا تخبي عني حاجة خالص) [ عمو أحملك أمانة بس اوعى تقول لبابا ولا ماما، ده واحد أنا بحابه ونفسي ارتبط بيه بس الحقيقة مش قلت له على سني ] فضحكت طبعاً وقلت لها عارفه عنده كام سنة الأول، قالت لي [ هو بيضحك عليا ويقول لي 42 وأنا متأكده أنه بيحاول يهرب مني علشان بيحب حد غيري ]، فقلت لها [ على فكرة أني اعرفه كويس جداً ]، فقالت لي : [ بجد طب عرفني بيه ] قلت لها [ مهو قدامك بشحمه ولحمه أهو ] قالت لي [ هو فين ده في خيالك يعني ] قلت لها [ لأ أنا هو aymonded ] طبعاً مش صدقت إلا لما شافتني بادخل على المنتدى بنفسي وارد على رسالتها، فأخدت مقلب كبير لأنها بتعتبرني زي والدها وبتحكيلي على مشاكل وبحلها ليها ودايماً بتاخدني واسطة بينها وبين والدها .... هههههههههههه، بجد عجيب النت ده هههههههههههه 

عموماً أكيد كل واحد في المنتدى حدثت معه أحداث طريفة للغاية، لو قعد كتبها هاتبقى نكت واحاديث طريفة وممكن من خلالها يستفاد الجميع ... أقبلوا تحياتي، كونوا معافين
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2012)

روعهههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه، روعة، انت ما صدقت يا جميل 
​


----------



## Samir poet (7 مايو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
خدنى فى سكتك يا باشا هههههههههههه
ياريت سعتها كان حد عكسنى منهم ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بكره تلاقي اللي يهريك معاكسة ويطلع أخوك في الآخر
ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 مايو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه أحلى شي أول واحد يا د.أيمونديد ، يا ريتك وصفتلو دوا .*


----------



## aymonded (8 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه أحلى شي أول واحد يا د.أيمونديد ، يا ريتك وصفتلو دوا .*



هههههههههههههههههههههه شكلك عايزني ارتكب اول جريمة في حياتي واموت واحد بوصفة على ايدي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2012)

*الموقف التانى يضحك أوى أوى
هههههههههه*​


----------



## muslima-Des (8 مايو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
طرائف مره حلوه هههههههههههههههههه
جد جد عجبتني
اكترها حق بنت صديقتك يالبيييه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم و نبي المزيد*


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 مايو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه مواقف مضحكة جدا
اتصور موقف بنت صديقك لما عرفت انك انت من تراسل 
ههههههههه​*


----------



## aymonded (8 مايو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الموقف التانى يضحك أوى أوى
> هههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههههه علشان الولاد تحرم تعاكس
بيحوَّلوا في أغلب الأحوال، وربنا يهديهم يا رب
​


----------



## aymonded (8 مايو 2012)

muslima-Des قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> طرائف مره حلوه هههههههههههههههههه
> جد جد عجبتني
> اكترها حق بنت صديقتك يالبيييه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تسلم و نبي المزيد*



ههههههههههههههههههه أنت ما صدقت هههههههههههههههه
مهو لو قعدت احكي مش هاخلص كفاية كده هههههههههههههه
عموماً نورت الموضوع يا أجمل أخ حلو
​


----------



## aymonded (8 مايو 2012)

karima قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه مواقف مضحكة جدا
> اتصور موقف بنت صديقك لما عرفت انك انت من تراسل
> ههههههههه​*



بصراحة هي اتصدمت واتفجأت جداااااااااا غير أنها اتكسفت قوي قوي قوي
بس حرمت نهائي تعاكس حد على النت أو تتعرف على أي واحد هههههههههههه
​


----------



## muslima-Des (8 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه أنت ما صدقت هههههههههههههههه
> مهو لو قعدت احكي مش هاخلص كفاية كده هههههههههههههه
> عموماً نورت الموضوع يا أجمل أخ حلو
> ​


*يا عمي انا بنت هههه بنووووته ما احلاني حرام تقول اخ  هههههه تحطييم تايم هههههههههههههههههههه
هات قول مالديك كلي شوق للمزيييييد ولله لازم لنا موضوع مستقل وكذا وكل واحد ينزل حكاياته ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ونستعدل للفضآآآآآيح*


----------



## aymonded (8 مايو 2012)

muslima-Des قال:


> *يا عمي انا بنت هههه بنووووته ما احلاني حرام تقول اخ  هههههه تحطييم تايم هههههههههههههههههههه
> هات قول مالديك كلي شوق للمزيييييد ولله لازم لنا موضوع مستقل وكذا وكل واحد ينزل حكاياته ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ونستعدل للفضآآآآآيح*



ههههههههههههههه معلشي بقى انا آسف مش اعرف انك بنوته لأن الأسماء الحركية مش بتبين أن كان اللي قدامك ولد والا بنت، ويظهر ما صدقتي، أشكرك على تنويرك للموضع يا أختي وبلاش يا أخي...
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2012)

muslima-Des قال:


> *يا عمي انا بنت هههه بنووووته ما احلاني حرام تقول اخ  هههههه تحطييم تايم هههههههههههههههههههه
> هات قول مالديك كلي شوق للمزيييييد ولله لازم لنا موضوع مستقل وكذا وكل واحد ينزل حكاياته ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ونستعدل للفضآآآآآيح*



يا حبيبتى العلامة اللى انتى حطاها غلط :t33: السهم اللبنى اللى فوق دة يعنى ذكر ... و الموجب الروز انثى ... انتى كاتبة غلط دة انتى ملغبطة نص اعضاء المنتدى فيكى :a82:

استاذى بجد مواقف جبااااااااااارة ... و ياريت بجد لو تكتب تانى :smil12:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 مواقف بجد مضحكه.. اول واحده ممكن تكون تدايق لإن الناس مش تفهم  مهما شرحت.. بس الموقف التانى و  التالت مضحكين جددددددا ههههههههههه
...
 انا الموقف إلى ضحكنى جدا  هو مش ضحكنى انا اعتقد انى كنت بتصور إن مشرفين المنتدى وقعين على الارض بيفرفسو من الضحك.. و كنت محرجه بس كنت بضحك كل ما اتصور شكلهم.. انا حكيته هنا قبل كدا فى موضوع بتاع مواقف طريفه للاعضاء..
 دخلت المنتدى(منتدى تانى مش ده) و انا فى مرحله شكوك جامده و مش كنت مركزه و لا فى اسمى و لا فى  اى شىء غير البحث .. المهم مش واخده بالى إن اسمى اتحول من حضو جديد ...لعضو ... لعضو نشيط و بعد كدا لعضو مبارك...
 و اتارى بردو العضو المبارك بيبقا لونه اخضر... و انا كنت بحب اكتب باللون الاخضر...
 بس اخذت بالى إن لونى بقا اخضر... ففرحت اوى و بكل طفوليه و سزاجه روحت بعت لهم للمشرفين و الاداره رساله شكر كبييره و قولت لهم" انا مش قادرا اصدق نفسى إنتم اخذتو بالكم إنى بحب اللون الاخضر و غيرتولى إسمى حتى يكون مكتوب بالاخضر و قعدت اشكر فيهم و اقول لهم قد إيه انا فرحانه ) هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 هما ردو عليا ربنا يفرحك و مش حبو يشرحو لى علشان مش يحرجونى...
 تلاقيهم قالو يا عينى دى هبله شكلها سيبوها تفرح  ههههههههههههه
 و بعد كدا  ركزت و اخذت بالى ان مكتوب مبارك تحت اسمى و ان كل الى مكتوب مبارك  تحت اسمهم لونهم اخضر..
 فرجعت قولت لهم إنى عرفت و شكرتهم إنهم مش  حبو يحرجونى..بس كنت بموت من الضحك لما احط نفسى مكنهم ههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> يا حبيبتى العلامة اللى انتى حطاها غلط :t33: السهم اللبنى اللى فوق دة يعنى ذكر ... و الموجب الروز انثى ... انتى كاتبة غلط دة انتى ملغبطة نص اعضاء المنتدى فيكى :a82:
> 
> استاذى بجد مواقف جبااااااااااارة ... و ياريت بجد لو تكتب تانى :smil12:



ههههههههههههههههههه ده طمع بقى
​


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مواقف بجد مضحكه.. اول واحده ممكن تكون تدايق لإن الناس مش تفهم  مهما شرحت.. بس الموقف التانى و  التالت مضحكين جددددددا ههههههههههه
> ...
> انا الموقف إلى ضحكنى جدا  هو مش ضحكنى انا اعتقد انى كنت بتصور إن مشرفين المنتدى وقعين على الارض بيفرفسو من الضحك.. و كنت محرجه بس كنت بضحك كل ما اتصور شكلهم.. انا حكيته هنا قبل كدا فى موضوع بتاع مواقف طريفه للاعضاء..
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه ياما بيحصل مواقف تضحك فعلاً وكتيييييييييير من المواقف اللي مش ممكن نتخيلها أنها ممكن تحصل .....
​


----------



## twety (9 مايو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه
صدمات بجد
النت فعلا غريب 
على قد ما اهو واسع على قد ما اهو يقرب البعيد والقريب كمان
*


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2012)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> صدمات بجد
> النت فعلا غريب
> على قد ما اهو واسع على قد ما اهو يقرب البعيد والقريب كمان
> *



عندك حق طبعاً وكل ما الواحد يتبحر فيه يشوف العجب
ده حتى مرة وانا في منتدى ارثوذكس قررنا نخرج كلنا كأعضاء مع بعضنا البعض
واتعرفت على كل الموجودين وواحد فيهم عزمني أذهب عنده في البيت بسبب وجود كاهن الكنيسة سيُصلي عندهم 
فوافقت ورحت اقابله، ويعدين وأنا معاه في الطريق بنوطد التعارف اكتشفت أن أخوه كان شغال معايا زمااااااااان في الشركة اللي كنت فيها
ففُجأت لأني لم أراه من حوالي 12 سنة ورحت عنده ومش كنت لا أنا ولا هو مصدقنين أننا اتقبلنا تاني بعد كل هذه السنيين الطويلة
هههههههههههههههههه ودية كانت اول مرة أنبسط من أني دخلت النت بصراحة​


----------



## scream man (14 مايو 2012)

التاني احلي موقف
هههههههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2012)

عندك حق في ده يا جميل
النعمة معك
​


----------

